# Scioto Brush Creek



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone know about Scioto Brush Creek Muskie


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I heard from a friend they used to get 1 or 2 twenty some years ago. I guess it's all fished out now. :S


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

It has a tiny natural population of them, but about 10-15 years ago it got real popular and there were hordes of folks floating it and it does seem like the fish are very few and even further between from what my local buddies have told me. Access is tough and the upper reaches always has huge log jams to portage around, I know one time me and my buddy spent about 12 hrs going over about 2.5 miles, got out halfway through our float 1 bridge early and hitchiked to the next bridge after dak to get the return car. Great memories of the all day trip we hardly ever cast a rod durring... Your best bet would be to stick to the SW Ohio lakes for muskies, ( EF and CC and some still in Cowan) 

Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Pretty much the exact same story except its smaller in size and and access is even harder to get. Good luck, those landowners are VERY protective of their moonshine stills and pot fields... 
PS they all play banjo's down there too.

Salmonid
( I fished all that water back in the late 80's and know about every inch of OBC, SBC and SC)


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Not what I've heard, but what do I know....One thing I do know is that our entire stocking program here in Ohio was started with fish from Sunfish Creek.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Small streams with small population of native skis....best to ask about it in PMs and not on the open forum.


----------

